# Boss Doe Goat



## alsea1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay. So I realize that goats have a pecking order and they continuously enforce it.  But my boss doe seems awful brutal about it.  
I was out there today and she really rammed poor Goldie.  From what I have observed Goldie does not antagonize the boss at all. She tries to stay outa her way.
The only goat that she does not brutalize is the buck.  He slams her into her place.  I hate to admit it but I find pleasure in seeing that ol beeach get knocked down a peg or two.
Is this normal behavior or do I have a thug goat.  
Has anyone else come across this?
The solution would be easy except she is healthy, produces kids and is an excellent mother to them. Although this last time she showed preference to the buck kids over her doe baby.  
I was wondering about using a dog shock collar on her to try to curb her aggression towards the other goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't think a shock collar would work.
Some are worse than others, and I bet Goldie is the bottom of the pecking order?
It's not unusual at all for a doe to prefer buck kids, that's very normal.
Sorry, I don't have any real advice


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is a pic of my problem goat.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a doe that I call the "Boss B". Mostly I see her meanness come out during feeding time and she will run the rest of the goats away from one whole feeder so she has the whole feeder to herself. I had often thought of selling her, but she always gives me the biggest single kid or the biggest set of twins out of the whole herd. I finally started feeding her in a separate lot away from the other goats. She is just so mean though! When she gets some more age or starts to be less productive, I may sell her, but I am going to try the shock collar 1st to see if this works. I have one that we use to train our border collies. Not a big fan of the collars, but it is worth a try.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Let me know how that goes. 
I am thinking about putting her sep. with the one goat that won't take her crap.
She may be the reason Goldie is in such crap condition.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 30, 2013)

alsea1 said:


> Let me know how that goes.
> I am thinking about putting her sep. with the one goat that won't take her crap.
> She may be the reason Goldie is in such crap condition.


Could be.


----------



## Jered Norris (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a pygmy wether that will brutally beat one of my nubian does when I put him in with the does to help bring them in heat and he will constantly beat her up so my solution was carry a spray bottle outside and every time you see one goat beat up another goat spray them directly in the nose. It worked like a charm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2013)

alsea1 said:


> Here is a pic of my problem goat.



Ok Alsea... she even_ looks_ like a snoody  Prima Donna- like she is Queen of Egypt or something!


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah. 
Well its a bit labor intensive but I am tying her to a tree at feeding time. Least then the others can eat peacefully. 
Ugh. I need a feeding pen to put her in twice a day. REALLY. What a bother. LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 30, 2013)

My queen is a beast!  I have two feeders now for the pregnant does because she will not let anyone eat next to her.  She growls!  And that is just the warning before plowing any critter that dares venture near her food.  I don't know that a shock collar will work on her and if you do try it, I would be careful about letting her know you have anything to do with the discomfort she is feeling or she might lose some trust.  One of my other does, lovey as can be with me and the kids, will not let my DH touch her ever since he had to give her a few shots of Penicillin.  He has tried for 4 months to bribe her, coax her, but nada.


----------



## DixieDarlinFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

I am pretty much in the same boat, I have a very bossy 9 month old Nigerian doe (the one in my avatar). She is so food aggressive with my other two. I just have to feed them separately. She, also, runs my new buckling around the pen & barn sometimes and I feel so sorry for him but I figure it's best to let them work out the pecking order. The only thing I'm worried about is Dixie's horns causing damage to the other two because they are becoming very sharp. I'm about to try the "duct tape method" on her, lol. 
I will never think of selling Dixie because I bottle raised her indoors with my dogs (what an awesome experience!). She just craves human attention. I have a hunch that she feels entitled to everything she wants because I spoiled her from a very young age with affection/food/treats and introduced the other two goats a few months apart from her arrival. In other words, she was here first and she knows she is Mama's big baby.


----------



## DixieDarlinFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

Jered Norris said:


> I have a pygmy wether that will brutally beat one of my nubian does when I put him in with the does to help bring them in heat and he will constantly beat her up so my solution was carry a spray bottle outside and every time you see one goat beat up another goat spray them directly in the nose. It worked like a charm.


I will have to try this!!


----------

